# Wie kann man eine 2,5" Festplatte an ein PC anschließen?



## partitionist (1. August 2007)

Hallo, ich habe meine 2,5" Festplatte aus dem Notebook ausgebaut, nun möchte ich die Daten sichern, wie kann man die Festplatte an ein PC anschließen'?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. August 2007)

Dafuer gibt es Adapter. Zum einen vom kleinen IDE auf den normalen IDE, aber sicher auch vom kleinen IDE auf USB.


----------



## chmee (1. August 2007)

http://www.pearl.de/p/PE2693-Festplattenkonverter-2-5-auf-3-5.html

mfg chmee


----------

